# sr 20 det



## nissan99 (Aug 13, 2005)

i wanna put and sr 20 det on my nissan altima 99. the question is would it fit perfectly or i would need to do some changes, or is it better to just add a turbo instead.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

its going to be a lot of work but so is a ka24det. look to spend at least 5 grand when all is said and done.


----------

